# Kennebunk Police - Reserve Officer



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

*Description*

The Kennebunk Police Department has openings for the position of Reserve Patrol Officer. Reserve Officers must be available for patrol shifts and police details as needed throughout the year. Our officers work in a beautiful coastal Maine setting located 25 miles south of Portland, ME and 25 miles north of Portsmouth, NH. Our year round population of approximately 12,000 increases significantly during the summer months. Please see the full job description for more information.

View the full Job Description (PDF). https://www.kennebunkmaine.us/DocumentCenter/View/11116/120---Reserve-Police-Officer

*
Position Requirements*

Education and Experience:

(A) High School Diploma or equivalent;

(B)Successful completion of the MCJA Full-Time Law Enforcement Training Program or be able to obtain a waiver; and

(C)Possess a working knowledge of criminal, motor vehicle and civil law of the State to be enforced within the Town of Kennebunk.

*
Position Pay*

The pay range for Reserve Patrol Officers is $25.35 to $31.89 per hour based on qualifications and experience. The employees in this position may also be eligible to work traffic related details paid through grants at a higher rate of pay, up to $60.00 per hour.

*
How to Apply*

Interested candidates must complete an employment application. Applications may be sent to the Human Resources Department by email, or mailed to the HR Department at the Town Hall located at 1 Summer Street, Kennebunk ME, 04043. 
View the Employment Application (PDF). https://www.kennebunkmaine.us/DocumentCenter/View/737/KPD-Job-Application


----------

